# [email protected] BMW-Bike-Park



## 1.Soulrider (29. September 2003)

Kommentare und Fotos gibt´s ab morgen!


----------



## appollo (29. September 2003)

hi flo!!
seit ihr endlich wieder da??
hoffe ihr habt beweise für eure ''tollen'' sprünge... 
bin auf die bilder gespannt!!

PS: haben aber hier auch ordentlich spaß gehabt!!
      wir ham beim marko am samstag party   gemacht

tschau max...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (29. September 2003)

na da sind wir dochma gespannt ob es bald billa gibt.
auch vom fahren, nicht nur vom rumhüpfen.


----------



## 1.Soulrider (29. September 2003)

Zum neidisch werden


----------



## appollo (30. September 2003)

naja das find ich jetz noch eher weniger zum neidisch werden...


----------



## Maui (30. September 2003)

so freunde der nacht jetzt gibts die ersten bilder

wenn ihr hier drauf klickt  
und dann auf, "neue modelle" gibts noch das passende outfit dazu.
 

und los gehts >>


----------



## Azonic (30. September 2003)

Die Bilder sind ja ganz ordentlich geworden.

Aber eines will ich mal anmeckern:
Warum steht unter meinen Bildern das Zitat "löschen" ???
:-(

Grunz!


----------



## Maui (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Azonic _
> *Die Bilder sind ja ganz ordentlich geworden.
> 
> Aber eines will ich mal anmeckern:
> ...



beruhigos. war doppelt drin und muss eins kennzeichen um es zu löschen. hab dann aber ausversehen das andere gelöscht. habs jetzt korregiert. 
Das video in zeitlupe ist ein genuß

 gruss maui


----------



## 1.Soulrider (30. September 2003)

Ok, meine Billa gibts ab morgen


UMFRAGE : 
                          WER FÄHRT JETZT AM FR. MIT NACH TODTNAU?





 more risk more fun


----------



## appollo (30. September 2003)

tach leute...

also ich finder der one foot von zom sieht immer noch am geilsten aus...
und floh dein ''no hander'' sieht sau behämmert aus... sry is aber so!  

PS:fahrt iht am WE schon wieder in nen park??

tschau max!!
____________________________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## Azonic (1. Oktober 2003)

Noch Fragen, Floh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridedragon (1. Oktober 2003)

Tach jo die Bilder sind gut geworden.
Wann läuft mal wieder was?
Servus Björn


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (1. Oktober 2003)

kan mir mal bitte einer sagen, wo das bild vom klausmann gemacht worden ist?


----------



## Maui (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *Ok, meine Billa gibts ab morgen
> 
> 
> ...



HI für umfragen würd ich sagen in Zukunft den www.alertbird.de 
verwenden anstatt das forum viel besser und übersichtlicher.

gruss MAUI


----------



## Azonic (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dj-Airstrike _
> *kan mir mal bitte einer sagen, wo das bild vom klausmann gemacht worden ist? *



Ja, im Zielsprung des Downhill (den Flo so geil fand, weil er einem fast in die Umlaufbahn schießt), jedoch springt Klausi ihn grad quer in den parallel laufenden Dual, welcher den DH etwas verlängert.


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (1. Oktober 2003)

Yupp, denke ich auch.
Der Klausmann kürzt mal eben über den Luftraum des Dual ab.

Unfassbar.

Die Bilder sind übrigens mega fett  
Wann wird der Film vorgeführt? Bzw. kann jemand den Film brennen? Muss das Teil haben...

CU the green 
leider wohl nicht mehr lange
Die Risse sind jetzt so übel dass ich das gute Stück nun   ausmustern muss. WER schenkt mir nen neuen DH-Rahmen?


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

maui


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

maui


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

DIE MÄDELS VOM ZIMMER NEBEN UNS


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

FLO


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

MAUI: was meinst du Flo?

FLO: würde sagen, bis zur Landung 3m oder mehr!!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

MORE RISK MORE FUN


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

FLO


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

ohne Worte


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

DIE CREW


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

TOM GREEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

MAUI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

MAUI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

FLO


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

PARTY


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

TOM


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

TOM


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

tom


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

TOM


----------



## 1.Soulrider (1. Oktober 2003)

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-y1 (2. Oktober 2003)

Guuude.Moa ey ihr seid ja total irre.Habt ihr Josh Bender die Frühstücksflocken geklaut oder was.Oder ne Nacht mit Klausmann verbracht.Mit wem muss ich poppen um so zu fahren??Das ist ja alles total krank was ihr da fabriziert.IRRE!!! Dagegen bin ich ja voll der blutige Anfänger.Muss wohl im Winter heimlich üben gehen.Mein neues Gerät ist fast fertig aber es traut sich dann doch eher auf die Dualpisten.Das liegt mir dann doch mehr als der DH-Kram.Sonst seid ihr aber alle noch ganz frisch oder was.Lasse mal wieder mehr von mir hö[email protected];watt machtn mein film von wegen Dualmeister und so?Haltet die ohren steif und so.Gruss aus Hessen an das ganze CarrierDH-Team(nur irre!!)  Burnt Rubber-Not Oil!! PS;mein neuer Ofen hört auf den Namen RDS 02!Fotos folgen wenn fertig.Rotwild Rules.Andy


----------



## andy-y1 (2. Oktober 2003)

Guckt ihr ma Hier!


----------



## Maui (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Andy,
mußt schon zugeben das das foto etwas old school ist oder?
aber was solls, auch du hast noch potential was zu entdecken gilt. nächstes jahr gehts ab. dann will ich von dir keine Ausreden mehr hören. Also gib gummi und dan geht da auch was.
cu MAUI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (2. Oktober 2003)

Die Billa von Felix, Schmeidi, Rudi gibt es morgen.

**** OFF !


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (3. Oktober 2003)

Morsche,

von wegen die Mädels vom Zimmer nebenan.
Wir haben nicht in den Mülleimer gekotzt...  

Die Bilder sind ganz gut, nur die Auflösung ist etwas pixelig.

@Flo und alle anderen mit Bilder: Kannst du mir die Bilder in höherer Auflösung schicken, damit ich die in meine Page einbauen kann?

@Andy: Beim nächsten Mal zähl ich wieder auf dich. Kann Hessen schließlich nicht alleine vertreten 

Ansonsten viel Spass in Todtnau am WE...

CU, tha green  (noch)

Wer schenkt/sponsert mir nen neuen DH-Frame?


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

FEliX


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (3. Oktober 2003)

ey mann das lag an meinem deetz!

ansonsten: die todtnau tour is ausgefallen! 

deshalb war ich heut noch schnell mim schmeidi bmx bahn rippen, damit wir uns auch gegen den andy im dual behaupten können!

see you fx


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

FEliX


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

EVEL FELIX


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

DH FELIX


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

SCHMEIDI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

DH SCHMEIDI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

JUMP SCHMEIDI


----------



## 1.Soulrider (3. Oktober 2003)

DROP SCHMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Blingfisch (4. Oktober 2003)

sorry mädels aber die bilder sind doch shit! 
verwackelt schon gelandet oder sonstwas, nenene so gehts net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridedragon (4. Oktober 2003)

Eye Blingfisch was bist den du für einer?


----------



## 1.Soulrider (4. Oktober 2003)

NE,ne,ne noch so ein geistig leerer unqualifizierter, unnötiger Kommentar. Aber jeder hat das Recht, seinen geistigen Durchfall hier ins Saarland-Forum zu kacken!

Jemand kleineres hat schon in seinem vorpubertären, dummlabernden Wahn, seinen sehr kleinen geistigen Dünnschiss hier abgelassen.

Schaut mal hier: www.ebay.de

Da findet ihr bestimmt ein Spiegel. Wenn der dann da ist,könnt ihr euch ja davorsetzen und es endlich jemandem erzählen, den es wirklich interessiert.

Bis der Spiegel kommt, habt ihr ein bischen Zeit über das Vergangene nachzudenken.

Dann sehen wir ja bald richtig gut fotografierte NO-HANDER.
Am besten noch in einer Zeit von 2:30 min!

Bis dahin


                          LOOK at THIS


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2003)

so ihr irren biker.
macht mal die Glüsen auf. Ob Hardteil, mega Mofa oder was auch immer, et gibt noch was anders und das sogar an dem Wochenende. check it out.
Die namensgebung der Moves is noch irrealer als beim biken.
die heißen etwa spock, ponch, arial, goiter, shovit, vulcan etc.
na dann.
cu MAUI

Nr1) datt sollte ein *Spock*  werden (in etwa: teil gesprungene 360°)


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2003)

ein No Hander.
recht easy


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2003)

oder wie wärs mit NO FOOTer.
Hier nennt man das eher *Body drag*


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2003)

Hier malne normale durchgeglittene Wende.
nennt sich *power halse*


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2003)

so jetzt reicht et awa. is ja hier kein surf forum.
aber schon witzig die ähnlichkeiten oder?
Hier z.B. ein flachwasser jump ähnlich dem Bunny Hop den man baucht umso  manover wie spock, spin loop etc. zu springen.
Fette wellen gabs leider nicht da es schon monaten keinen fetten wind mehr in Holland gab. aber mit sicherheit in 4 wochen in Australia.
Gruss MAUI


----------



## Blingfisch (5. Oktober 2003)

ach ff wenn man net weiss wer einem da was schreibt...

 


streng mal dein hirn an mr saarland...


----------



## 1.Soulrider (5. Oktober 2003)

Doch, würde mir gefallen!

Könnte ich mir für nächste Saison vorstellen. Sieht ultra stabil aus.

Wenn wir über den e.V Prozente bei einer DH-Schmiede bekommen können, würde ich sagen "Alutech vor Nicolai"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *Doch, würde mir gefallen!
> 
> Könnte ich mir für nächste Saison vorstellen. Sieht ultra stabil aus.
> ...



na erstmal muss der e.v. herr. tom und Rudi wollen ja auch einen neuen rahmen. wenn ihr euch da einigen könnt. kann man ja mal mitm Jürgen reden.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (6. Oktober 2003)

komm patric nu mach hier nit de coole! 

komm lieber mal mit nach todtnau ende des monats, und zeig uns wos langgeht MR HARDTAIL!!!!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (6. Oktober 2003)

ach so, wird wohl nix mehr mit nem neuen vertrag oder flo?

ich find die pics übrigens    

cu dj


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> tom und Rudi wollen ja auch einen neuen rahmen. wenn ihr euch da einigen könnt. kann man ja mal mitm Jürgen reden.
> ...



Die DH-Sau ist mit Sicherheit ein Kandidat.
Das neue Proceed gefällt mir aber auch ziemlich gut.
Ist um einiges variabler und nicht ganz so sackschwer... 

Sehr interessante Angebote macht außerdem Grossmann. Da ist der Rahmenkauf jetzt über Finanzierung möglich, so dass man die 
2300 öre für den DH-Frame nicht direkt komplett auf den Tresen hauen muss.

Tom


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (6. Oktober 2003)

http://www.proceedcycles.com/VRCstart.htm#


----------



## appollo (6. Oktober 2003)

melde mich mal nochmal...

das bike sieht echt nich schlecht aus...
hab morgen schulfrei...   
wenn jemand was macht oder so kann er sich ja mal melden bei marc oder mir....

cu max!!
___________________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BuiltForSpeed _
> *
> 
> Die DH-Sau ist mit Sicherheit ein Kandidat.
> ...



na ob das wirklich variabler ist, da mal bin ich mir nicht sicher.
soviel man hier blubert kostet die kiste 2500 Steine, merci.
gugg mal hier 

na dann


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (7. Oktober 2003)

Den Thread kenn ich schon 
Mal abwarten was das Teil endgültig in der Serie kostet.
Ist eh frühestens ab Januar 04 verfügbar.
Ob es dann sinnvoll ist ein Bike zu kaufen, das noch niemand gefahren hat und  es noch null Erfahrungswerte gibt, ist natürlich fraglich. 

Bleibt auch noch das Banshee Screem, das Ding hält zumindest und ist echt erschwinglich, gibt es jetzt schon plus DNM-Dämpfer ab 1279 Öre...

Aber erstmal Beruhigung, Konsum steht im späten Frühjahr an.
Bis dahin wird geboarded 

CU
Tom


----------



## 1.Soulrider (7. Oktober 2003)

Na dann mal viel Glück bei der Wahl des richtigen DH frames.
Da rüber muss ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf mehr machen.

[email protected]: Habe für nächste Saison mein Rad sicher. 
            SCOTT high-octane 2004 + DH Klamotten und neuen 
            Vertrag.
       

Das heist: Ab sofort steht mein 2003er HIGH OCTANE mit nagel neuem Fox RC Dämpfer+die DH Klamotten 2003 zum verkauf.

                     KOMPLETT für: 2200 EURO
                                      Np: 4400 Euro


----------



## Azonic (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BuiltForSpeed _
> *Den Thread kenn ich schon
> Mal abwarten was das Teil endgültig in der Serie kostet.
> Ist eh frühestens ab Januar 04 verfügbar.
> ...



Endlich mal ein G'scheiter Vorschlag! Wo geht's denn hin zum Boarden ??


----------



## Freeridedragon (8. Oktober 2003)

Tach alle zusammen!
Wie gehts lange nichts mehr gehört jetzt gibts jo Ferien.
Wann kommen eigentlich die Anmeldeformulare?
Marc (mein Bruder) is gerade im Krankenhaus hat sich beim 
biken ne Platzwunde am Kopf zugezogen.Is mal wieder ohne Helm gefahren. 
Unn dann hats gecrashed  
@Felix sind deine Handschuhe schon angekommen ich warte nämlich immernoch.
Servus Björn


----------



## Maui (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeridedragon _
> *..
> Marc (mein Bruder) is gerade im Krankenhaus hat sich beim
> biken ne Platzwunde am Kopf zugezogen.Is mal wieder ohne Helm gefahren.
> ...




    
Na kann man man nur sagen selten dämlich.
Aber einige idioten aus unserer Truppe glauben ja das ohne Helm und co. Cool ist  
ohne worte


----------



## 1.Soulrider (9. Oktober 2003)

Diese message geht an alle Soulrider!

Wir müssen uns dieses Wochenende ganz, ganz dringent mal zusammensetzen.

Es geht jetzt e.V. mäßig in die letzte Runde!!!!

Also Samstag oder Sonntag abend. Macht mal Vorschläge!!!!!!!!

Dabei können wir auch dsa ein oder andere trinken, oder gediegen einen smoken!

Wenn ihr alle dabei seid,dann trägt unsere Arbeit ab dem 1.11.03 Früchte.

MfG Flo


----------



## Maui (9. Oktober 2003)

na samstach wär doch gudd.
und danach auf die X-over paddy in der Garage


----------



## appollo (9. Oktober 2003)

hi zusammen.....
also samstag ginge noch, sonntag gehts schon in den urlaub also wenn noch samstag...

naj bis dann max... 

PS: das mit der party is keine schlechte IDEE!


----------



## Maui (9. Oktober 2003)

na auf jedenfall haben die hombres von Alutech hier ein Händler Forum wo man da fragen kann Alter.

guggst du hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuiltForSpeed (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Azonic _
> *
> 
> Endlich mal ein G'scheiter Vorschlag! Wo geht's denn hin zum Boarden ?? *



Im Januar nach Vale di Sole in Bella Italia, bis dahin gibts mit Sicherheit einige Kurztrips nach La Bresse oder Feldberg.

Können ja mal ne Session klarmachen, auch nicht mehr Aufwand als ein Todtnau-Trip.  

Wer hat von euch eigentlich noch ein Schneebrett? 
Okay, okay, zur Not dürfen auch Stockträger mit...

Cu
Tom, green


----------



## Maui (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich oute mich als stockträger.
und wer damit ein problem hat soll sich  das anguggen
Ich bin ein stockträger 

und bitte nicht vor mir aufm arsch rumrutschen wenns geht


----------

